# Aytoun St Job Centre, Manchester, Jul 08



## Alley (Jul 20, 2008)

Built in 1951, now standing derelict for 13 years, this building is a rare sight in the city centre: 
a quiet oasis of urban decay surrounded by brand new skyscrapers.
It's stripped, crumbling and atmospheric. 
Visited with Bigjobs.
*Aytoun Street Job Centre - Manchester*

Built in 1951, now standing derelict for 13 years, this building is a rare sight in the city centre: a quiet oasis of urban decay surrounded by brand new skyscrapers.
It's stripped, crumbling and atmospheric.


----------



## Looloo (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow that place looks huge. Love the pic out of the round window


----------



## ThenewMendoza (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice one, Alley. Does Bigjobs only own one set of clothes?

TnM


----------



## havoc (Jul 20, 2008)

A job centre? WTF? lol. nice work guys like the second floor pic.


----------



## crumbler (Jul 20, 2008)

great shots, I bet the building had a lot of style in its day. Good solid old structure.

Thanks for posting.


----------



## johno23 (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice one,very atmospheric with all the peeling paint and old wooden signage etc.Especailly like the one through the round window.Any idea what they are going to do with it or dare I ask


----------



## Foxylady (Jul 20, 2008)

Cool building. I almost didn't look at this because, tbh, I've been in enough flipping job centres enough flipping times to last me a flipping lifetime!  Huge place...really like it.


----------



## smileysal (Jul 20, 2008)

Bloody hell, how big is this job centre? Not seen any of this size before. Absolutely love that first pic with those curved glass panels. They're gorgeous. 

Excellent pics Alley,

 Sal


----------



## Bigjobs (Jul 21, 2008)

I'm still sorting my shots out. What a day, what a place 

And mendo, I have several pairs of the same clothes. What can I say, I like black


----------



## double-six (Jul 21, 2008)

Some nice pics there - glad to finally see inside! 
Well done for getting in.


----------



## thompski (Jul 21, 2008)

Great stuff, certainly on my list for when I move up to Manchester (assuming its not demo'd before the end of the year).

Great bit of 1950s architecture and well photographed - I love the skylights


----------



## sqwasher (Jul 21, 2008)

Great pics! The place looks ace despite the decay/destruction! Really good to see this place!


----------



## DJhooker (Jul 21, 2008)

dammit, i was gonna scope this place out! well done anyways, nice pics!


----------



## john (Jul 21, 2008)

That looks a lot more interesting than I expected from the outside.


----------



## Goldie87 (Jul 21, 2008)

Looks like a big place. Those glass roofs are very cool.


----------



## Gibbo (Jul 21, 2008)

Nice pics guys, especially the plaques.

I remember a very comedy entrance when we had a look at this place last year!


----------



## Explorette (Jul 23, 2008)

cool place, i must admit when i saw the thread title, i thought that it was going to be as interesting as the bible  but i was wrong.


----------



## Bigjobs (Jul 26, 2008)

Right, pics sorted, internet fixed, then pc fixed, then internet fixed again, then pc fixed, running one out of 5 hdd's and wearing several plasters. 

Here's my shots.


----------



## Alley (Jul 26, 2008)

Yours shots are excellent Bigjobs! 

I believe the developer can't afford to complete this project, may be empty for a while yet.

More info here http://www.manchesterconfidential.co.uk/index.asp?Sessionx=IpqiNwImNw7rKDc6IHqjNwB6IA


----------



## skittles (Jul 26, 2008)

Is this near Piccadilly station. Been trying to get into that one for years. Well not recently!


----------



## Alley (Jul 27, 2008)

Yes, it's opposite Piccadilly station.
Access is obvious when you look at it.


----------



## skittles (Jul 27, 2008)

Alley said:


> Yes, it's opposite Piccadilly station.
> Access is obvious when you look at it.



It so much bigger then it looks from the outside

Great pics maybe I should visit again


----------



## underitall (Jul 28, 2008)

Great explore guys!
Loads of interesting shots there, especially like the Fisheye lens>Soo want one.


----------



## Alley (Jul 28, 2008)

They're actually panos, about 3 shots stitched with autostitch or Panorama Maker

Thanks for comments everyone


----------



## Bignickb (Jul 31, 2008)

*Wow!*

I was scoping that place recently with no joy of entering it without causing damage! So I backed out!
Well done on finding a way in and excellent pics!!!


----------



## Bigjobs (Aug 21, 2008)

Visited again with Alley and ric.

Didn't take many shots this time, knew the one's I wanted from last time.

Here they are then


----------



## ricmonkey (Aug 21, 2008)

That corner pano. is great!

Here are my more general ones:


----------



## userscott (Aug 21, 2008)

Is the flag still up?


----------



## Alley (Aug 21, 2008)

Sure is..

Half mast, but still, it's there!

Great pictures guys


----------



## DJhooker (Aug 23, 2008)

haha love the jobclub sign, i winder what happened to 'jobclub'?


----------



## Saz123 (Aug 23, 2008)

Woahh. Huge place


----------



## ricmonkey (Oct 22, 2008)

I revisited earlier this month with several people after the NWEX Victoria Baths meet:


















​
I'll leave it to someone else to post the abseiling photos!


----------



## thompski (Oct 22, 2008)

*Ding* Abseilling photos you say?

Granted I only got Big Jobs, but at least it stopped him nicking my hat!

My first office building too which was good 

Aytoun Street Labour Exchange was designed by David Thomson in 1936, however the war delayed its construction until 1951. Demolition was due in 2006 and the site earmarked for a 54 storey skyscraper which will be the third tallest building in Manchester after the Beetham tower and yet unbuilt Piccadilly Tower. Despite looking awfully run down, it does have its modernist charms.

The late Ian Curtis of Joy Division trained here in the 1970s.

Front of the building





Big Jobs





Ricmonkey





Part of the Manchester skyline from the roof










An evening well spent


----------



## Alley (Oct 23, 2008)

Lovely shots Ric and Thomski

Got to post this too 
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lIFUtlTPi9g[/ame]


----------

